# dusting! oct, 3 2008



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

so they are calling for 2" at my house tonight, i decided to head up the hill alittle bit...sure enough it was snowing and had last night also..about 1" was there..alittle slick without the snow tires haha gotta change those over tonight..

thought i'd share my first snow pics...but i'm behind alaskanboss


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

91AK250;596785 said:


> thought i'd share my first snow pics...but i'm behind alaskanboss


Anchorage weather is usually about 2-3 weeks behind where I'm at, on the average,... but you better get ready,... the mountains are warning you that it's close! :salute:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

when do you guys typically see the 1st plowable snow?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

within the next 2 weeks i'm betting, with the way the weather is going right now....im excited...but still have stuff to do first haha


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

06HD BOSS;596813 said:


> when do you guys typically see the 1st plowable snow?


On the average, 2nd half of October is when I start, although the last couple years we haven't had any plowable snow depths until well into November in this area, so maybe this year will tend to even that out,.. payup


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah i have some waiting to do, that 2" never happend last night...sadly i was hoping to wake up to some white! lol


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

thanks great pics. it's starting to cool off here. I'll have to check with tim but looks like our first frost will be in ten days or so


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures guys, 91ak you think u will be plowing 2morrow?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well lookie here! i was in the garage doing a header install on my roommates explorer and looked outside and hot damn half dollar size snow flakes!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey send some of that snow our way


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for te pics....it looks b-e-a utiful!ussmileyflag


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

put the plows on.... me and tim willl meet you there:redbounce


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

heres today!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

looks like fun!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

91AK250;598619 said:


> heres today!


I see you packed up the RWD for 4x4. Is it all slush around you?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

what is RWD? the chyrsler 300c? its AWD and does amazing in the snow/ice it now has blizzaks on it though an its unstopable!

its been snowing again since about 5pm..2-3" on the ground 6" possible by tomarrow. the plow will go on tomarrow 

its kinda wet, but pretty decent snow..roads were slushy alltho tonight they have froze over and became very slick now that its almost midnight.

i did all the snow tire switch overs tonight in the garage..thats allways fun haha










plow is going on tomrrow!


















better pics and maybe plowing tomarow!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats sweet....i hope u go plowing 2morrow. It will make my day even better!:waving:


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

I PLOWED!!!!

vid is uploading to youtube


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

91AK250;599259 said:


> I PLOWED!!!!
> 
> vid is uploading to youtube


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.......ur the mannnnnnnnn:bluebounc


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

hehe i wish! alaskaboss is better! haha


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice vid AK....please keep them coming!:redbounce


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good vid man ok whos next on plowsite for some snow ?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

idk, haha

i guess we'll be doing the freeze thaw thing for about a week, but snow at night...so that exciting!

alot melted around town today, but father up the hill alot of it stayed. tonight will be bad as all the water will freeze on the roads and it will be crazy slick!


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

:realmad: Lucky

We're playing with 70* today. :crying:

Nice vid, I"m looking forward to making my own this winter


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice video AK. Can't wait for it to snow here!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

looks like fun 91 AK we didnt get any plowable snow until Dec 1st last year


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

now i'm pumped went out side and hooked up the plow and brought it up and down a couple times just to do it.....can't wait for the snow


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

91AK250;599682 said:


> idk, haha
> 
> i guess we'll be doing the freeze thaw thing for about a week, but snow at night...so that exciting!
> 
> alot melted around town today, but father up the hill alot of it stayed. tonight will be bad as all the water will freeze on the roads and it will be crazy slick!


Will you do donuts on ice with explorer or F250 like you did last year with F250 on big area?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

haha that was in my driveway...goodtimes!


supposed to be rain/snow the next 4 days..highs in the mid 30s...i give 2 weeks before real snow 

we still have some left from before.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we shall see....it is snowing right now...


"Today
Snow. Snow accumulation 2 to 5 inches. Temperatures steady in the lower 30s. North wind 5 to 15 mph. 
» ZIP Code Detail 
Tonight
Snow likely in the evening...diminishing after midnight. Snow accumulation 1 to 3 inches. Storm total snow accumulation 3 to 8 inches...highest amounts at higher elevations. Lows in the mid to upper 20s. Variable wind 10 mph. "


----------

